# proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r3 with mod_clamav is broken[Solved]

## dobrichkia

emerge -pv proftpd

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r3  USE="clamav ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls opensslcrypt pam postgres radius ssl tcpd xinetd -acl -authfile -hardened -ifsession -noauthunix -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -vroot" 0 kB

```

emerge proftpd and all good install.

After add in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf add:

```
#Mod_clamav

<IfModule mod_clamav.c>

    ClamAV on

#    ClamWarn on

    ClamLocalSocket /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

</IfModule>
```

After /etc/init.d/proftpd start

```
 * Starting proftpd ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]
```

tail -f /var/log/proftpd/

```
Nov 16 14:56:22 freeko proftpd[22318] freeko.sharcom.org: ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 (devel) (built Fri Nov 16 14:42:23 EET 2007) standalone mode STARTUP
```

Now I start upload infected file "eicarcom2.zip" to ftp server, see mail log in proftpd.log

```
FTP session opened.

USER ceci_zmeia: Login successful.

Preparing to chroot to directory '/home/ftp_users/ceci_zmeia'

mod_clamav/0.4: error: /home/ftp_users/ceci_zmeia/films//films/eicarcom2.zip: lstat() failed. ERROR
```

File is upload, and Im think clamav don't  work with proftpd   :Exclamation: 

Pls help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dobrichkia

```
--- modules/mod_clamav_new.c.orig   Sat Sep 29 15:34:01 2007                        

+++ modules/mod_clamav_new.c        Mon Oct  1 17:34:04 2007                        

@@ -157,6 +157,7 @@                                                            

        c = find_config(CURRENT_CONF, CONF_PARAM, "ClamWarn", TRUE);            

                                                                                

        /* Figure out the full path */                                          

+#if 0                                                                          

        if(session.chroot_path) {                                              

                sstrncpy(fullpath, strcmp(pr_fs_getvwd(), "/") ?                

           pdircat(cmd->tmp_pool, session.chroot_path, pr_fs_getvwd(), NULL) :  

@@ -164,6 +165,9 @@                                                            

        } else {                                                                

                sstrncpy(fullpath, pr_fs_getcwd(), 4096);                      

        }                                                                      

+#else                                                                          

+       sstrncpy(fullpath, pdircat(cmd->tmp_pool, session.chroot_path, NULL, NULL), 4096);                                                                      

+#endif                                                                        

        sstrcat(fullpath, "/", 4096 - strlen(fullpath));                        

        sstrcat(fullpath, cmd->arg, 4096 - strlen(fullpath));
```

And now all work perfect

```
): FTP session closed.

Nov 18 22:15:22 freeko proftpd[24853] freeko.sharcom.org (192.168.10.130[192.168.10.130]): mod_clamav/0.4: warning: /home/ftp_users/ceci_zmeia//films/eicar_com.zip: Eicar-Test-Signature FOUND
```

----------

## dobrichkia

Pls visit my web site:

http://blog.sharcom.org

----------

